# Silver Coast v Lisbon Coast



## Flora065 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

My husband and I are seriously considering retiring in Portugal as soon as late next year. We visited the Algarve a number of times where my husband favours the heat in comparison to the northern part. However, price of properties there have soared over the past few years, literally been priced out. We are looking at areas such as the Silver and Lisbon Coasts where our budget comfortably suits. Temperature wise, can you please share your experiences on how the 2 coasts vary and how is it like in the winter months there? We have a pet dog that loves the outdoors and walkies as much as I do. Can you please recommend the best location for sun, sea and hiking combined?

We're looking around on line for 2+ bed property with garden as we plan to grow our own vegetables and a place for alfresco dining. We'd be interested to hear of properties for sale. 

Many thanks in advance for your replies. 

Angeline


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Similar questions to this have been answered many times and basically it comes down to you putting in the effort looking for what ever you are looking for, Personally I know some divine areas of the 100+ Km of Silver Coast but, as a generalisation, the accessible beaches are separated by sheer cliffs and in the summer they are mobbed and in the winter deserted with cafés and restaurants closed. Check google maps + street view for the coast accesses. Land near the coast tends to be poor quality, high percentage sand and low organic matter (hence pine forests) so mainly useless if you want to grow vegetables you will need to go look at what the local have growing to get some idea what grows where, also there has been a general lack of water. Check the back news for the water problem for farmers this summer. I suggest you spend as much time as possible in different places at different times of the year to make your decision, ie a couple of weeks AirBnB in any likely looking places.

PS. Estate agents tend to be local so only by visiting them personally will you get a partial idea of what is available. Not everything in their windows will be available, and other pleces will be but not advertised. It is a personal service here. Email and phone do not always get a response.


----------



## Flora065 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you so much for this insight. Have read previous thread on same subject and I do agree that the only way is to actually experience the places themselves, invest in time to get a feel for everything. 

Thank you. 

Angeline


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

*? prices in algarve*

There are still two bedroom plus town houses for sale in the towns of algarve for under 100,000 euro. Some have garden spaces. Check all the towns from Sale to the Spanish border near the coast if you are interested. Most need a little work, but not much considering the low original prices. Think of the money you save from not needing central heating in winter! Makes air conditioning during the day affordable for th hot months. If you like fresh inexpensive fish and vegetables then its worth a second look.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

One Silver Coast place to possibly look is Caldas da Rainha, Leiria. which is a working town not a holiday destination so is open all year round and has all the things you need to live. Town with decent mix of shops + supermarkets, market, good transport links train station to get to Lisbon (ie to the Airport) and coach station, access to Obidos lagoon (beaches) or others by local train near a motorway. Hospital, schools, and a network of nearby villages and strange buildings to look at (Santuario do Senhor Jesus da Pedra).Caldas is on a slight hill but small enough for it all to be walk able including several local agents which will have places like this for sale (building with no bedrooms etc just as an example of garden) , would possibly need some work but builders etc live here also, thus making it possibly some where to live for a while, a couple of years?, whilst looking for what and where you you really want. Possibly easier to sell on when a bit of work has been done, maybe make a bit of a loss for ease of selling. I have no connection with any of these but when you have 5 posts I can send you the names of a could of local agents I have used in the past.



https://www.aplaceinthesun.com/prop...7/villa-in-caldas-da-rainha--leiria--portugal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Would be helpful if you had a budget in mind


----------

